# Pickle Recipe



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Looking to make some pickles from a few pounds of cucumbers I harvested from my garden.

Any one have some good pickling recipes ranging from sweet to sour(dill)? Yes I know I can Google some but would like first hand experience. Thanks.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Well im 53 and heres grandmas. 30 to 40 3-4 inch cukes cut a thin slice off the flower end of the cuke ( not the stem end) mix 7 cups of water 5 cups of vinegar a healthy 1/2 cup of non iodizied salt. bring to boil put a 1/2 slice of onion and a dill head in your jar then pack your cukes in. I like to add a couple of garlic cloves as well cover with the boiling salt vinegar water solution leave 1/2 " head space in jars. wipe em clean and seal with bands and lids boil in water bath for 10 min start with hot water and jars in pan bring to boil then count 10 min. cool and let them sit for about 10 days I think they are amazing after a week. If you dont grow your own dill 1 dill head is 2 tsp of dill seed. I have used this for Okra as well as a mix medely of carrots cauliflour pearl onions and squash broc ect what ever you fancy. If you like bread and butter pickels I think I still have her recipe for them.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I made a batch of pickles and pickled okra last year using the recipe on the Mrs Wages pickling salt bag.

The okra turned out great but the pickles are too salty. I used the same solution for both. Next time I'll cut down on the salt for pickles.

Rick


----------

